# Pork belly burnt end tacos



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Picked up a 2.5 duroc pork belly at butcher Shoppe earlier in the week. Took skin off and seasoned with oak ridge bbq Saigon rub. 2.5 hours uncovered on rack in pellet cooker at 275, then 1.5 hours in a pan with a stick of butter and some more rub covered with foil.made an Asian glaze of gocuchang,chili garlic sauce,sweet chili sauce, soy sauce, Sirichia, sesame oil and some rice wine vinegar. After the butter bath, added the glaze to pan along with some brown sugar. Cooked another 45 mins uncovered. The slaw is a ginger peanut coleslaw. Dayum good. Will add crushed peanuts as a topping next time


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks great ,seeing the word Saigon rub brought the memory of delicious street food with chunks of pork " monkey meat " as we affectionately called it cooked on open fire beside the road on bamboo sticks


----------



## Eric6708 (Aug 17, 2018)

That Saigon rub is good stuff, grabbed a small bag to try when I ordered some more black ops rub for beef ribs. Tacos look and sound awesome!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Gotta admit that looks damn good.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn fine eats there!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man that smells awesome.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good looking grub.


----------



## Law Man (12 mo ago)

That's nothing but the TRUTH!


----------

